# عيدكم مبارك



## ام وائل الأثرية (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال... واعاده علينا بالخير واليمن والبركات كل عام وانتم بالف صحة وعافية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام .

كل عام والجميع بألف خير وبركة .

عيد سعيد ومبارك .


البغدادي


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرًا 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
واعاده الله علينا بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## صلاح محمد سالم (10 سبتمبر 2010)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصلاة والصيام ، والسجود والركوع والقيام ، وأعلى ذكركم بين الأنام وخفف عنا وعنكم يوم الزحام ، وحشرنا وإياكم في زمرة خير الأنام أختنا الأثرية يا بنت الكرام


----------



## فداء (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام والجميع بخير واقرب لله وتقبل الله اعمالكم وقيامكم وشرفكم بزيارة الاقصى وتقبيل نافذة السماء القدس الشريف باذن الله العلي القدير


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (10 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم امين 
بارك الله فيك فداء
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## عيسى الشريف (13 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام والجميع بألف خير وبركة 

عيد سعيد ومبارك


----------



## sowaa (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مبارك العيد السعيد علينا وتمنياتي للجميع الموفقية والنجاح الدائم[]


----------



## mohammed.madani (12 نوفمبر 2010)

وتقبل منك صالح الاعمال واعاده عليك باليمن والبركات يا م وائل الاثرية وعلى كل اعضاء الهندسة الطبية وكل المنتدى


----------



## فداء (14 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بمليون خير والى الله اقرب اللهم اعد للامة الاسلامية مجدها وعزها واجعل لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله مفتاح جنة كل مؤمن وتذكرة عبور الجنة يا رب


----------



## العيون الدامعة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام والامة العربية والاسلامية بالف خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر.

أعاده الله على الجميع بالامن والامان والصحة والعافية...................................


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سعيدة جدا أن أتقدم بأحر التهاني وأطيب التمنيات لمهندسي /ات أعضاء وزوار قسم الهندسة الطبية بمناسب عيد الأضحى المبارك 1431هـ 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال وعيدكم مبارك
أعاده الله علينا بالخير واليمن والمسرات




*​


----------



## jassim78 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير اعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والبركة


----------



## نورصباح المختار (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## mohammed.madani (16 نوفمبر 2010)

علينا وعليك بالصحة والعافية ام وائل


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (20 نوفمبر 2010)

عيدكم مباااااااارك وكل عااااااااام وانتم بكل خيرررررر


----------

